# Warning : Hp build quality !



## AbhMkh (Feb 3, 2014)

Just wanted to warn the forum users about the pathetic build quality of HP laptops, this is what happened to my last HP laptop and this was after spending 5K once to replace the baseplate.


*i.imgur.com/XhsyJvJ.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/7mcQilv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U5AFJWO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KwdZ0JI.jpg


Even now I seriously doubt the build quality of HP.One of the main reasons, why I went with Dell this time.

Seriously guys, do check the build quality of an HP laptop or for that matter any laptop in general before buying it or else you will end up like me.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry but i own a HP laptop with almost design as laptop and it is tough though.'
Look every laptop breaks after you fall it.(I don't know what is your case)
It's upon u how u use it.2 Years straight not a single damage on my laptop.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 4, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Just wanted to warn the forum users about the pathetic build quality of HP laptops, this is what happened to my last HP laptop and this was after spending 5K once to replace the baseplate.
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/XhsyJvJ.jpg?1
> ...



Ooh that looks bad!! Which model is this?im asking coz my other laptop is an HP G6 which so far is great
Btw even I have a Dell as my main laptop and a Sony CR series (oldest laptop)
All touch wood have survived falls except for my HP

Dell has always had tougher build quality


----------



## seamon (Feb 4, 2014)

Leave that.....which book?


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 4, 2014)

Now this can be a coincidence but the _'pause'_ key on my brand new Laptop was slightly displaced and to my surprise, it came off as if it was meant to 
_(I realized too late as the key wasn't in much use and maybe that's why it got away)_

Though I don't know about such cases but this is downright lame. How can you provide such a product ? I have somewhat similar model with me(DV6-3057tx) which is now moaning and groaning under heavy loads. What's more, it makes a whizzing sound on startup so I'm guessing the hard drive will give away anytime soon (damaged due to intense heating)

All in all, I'm hoping these cases aren't so common or else I'm giving up on HP


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 4, 2014)

i own dv6165 and must admit that the quality is not great and material used feels relatively cheap for the price paid. But having said that hp is always vfm IMO


----------



## seamon (Feb 4, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> i own dv6165 and must admit that the quality is not great and material used feels relatively cheap for the price paid. But having said that hp is always vfm IMO



Nah Lenovo is more VFM.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 4, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Ooh that looks bad!! Which model is this?im asking coz my other laptop is an HP G6 which so far is great
> Btw even I have a Dell as my main laptop and a Sony CR series (oldest laptop)
> All touch wood have survived falls except for my HP
> 
> Dell has always had tougher build quality




Its a 2010 Pavillion DV6 3049TX, fortunately I was getting a good price(15K) for it(while it was in this condition) so I sold it.

My latest Dell inspiron 15R has an all aluminium build(except for the baseplate) so hopefully this wont happen with it.



Aakarshan said:


> Sorry but i own a HP laptop with almost design as laptop and it is tough though.'
> Look every laptop breaks after you fall it.(I don't know what is your case)
> It's upon u how u use it.2 Years straight not a single damage on my laptop.



I wasn't using it as a hammer for my nails, if thats what you are asking . On a serious note, I had the laptop for three years and I took good care of it.The baseplate cracked open once(like shown above) after 1.5 yrs so I paid 5K to have it replaced but the same thing happened after another 1.5 yrs...this time I sold the damn thing.



seamon said:


> Leave that.....which book?



*www.flipkart.com/spy-came-cold/p/itmdr83sfrxzpdaf

Its a cold war era spy novel, should give it a try if you are into that genre.



samudragupta said:


> i own dv6165 and must admit that the quality is not great and material used feels relatively cheap for the price paid. But having said that hp is always vfm IMO



HP used to be VFM. Back in 2010 when I bought my first laptop, HP used to give better configs than Dell for the same price.

Currently IMO Samsung makes the best VFM laptops(especially in the 50-60K range), although they haven't released any Haswell models.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 5, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Its a 2010 Pavillion DV6 3049TX, fortunately I was getting a good price(15K) for it(while it was in this condition) so I sold it.
> 
> My latest Dell inspiron 15R has an all aluminium build(except for the baseplate) so hopefully this wont happen with it.
> 
> ...


Ohh since u guys are talking abt the hardware button issues too I thought I should share this - my power button on my g6 stopped working and I didn't know what the issue was at that time and it was a year old then and barely used
Initially the service centre ppl told me its a motherboard issue and since I had a week till my warranty expired they made me buy another year of warranty and when they took it in after warranty extension they told me the power button was broken 
8 months have passed now and I always thought it was because of my rough use until yesterday I saw this thread and google my problem out of curiosity 
Turns out a lot of people have this issue and despite everything I'm thankful that I bought additional warranty coz for a rs500 extra than what they would have charged me for a power button replacement so I don't really mind coz I got a year extra warranty 
HP has great laptops at great prices they shouldn't blow it off this way I may have taken it lightly but others may not


----------



## Gollum (Feb 5, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Just wanted to warn the forum users about the pathetic build quality of HP laptops, this is what happened to my last HP laptop and this was after spending 5K once to replace the baseplate.
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/KwdZ0JI.jpg
> ...



Did you drop the laptop?

base enclosure wont break otherwise.
I also see a lot of scratches on the side of the screen near the damaged area. 

any laptop will break if dropped. cheap laptops are well...cheap. cost cutting will result in cheaper parts used to reduce the overall cost of the unit. This goes for all the brands.


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 5, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I wasn't using it as a hammer for my nails, if thats what you are asking . On a serious note, I had the laptop for three years and I took good care of it.The baseplate cracked open once(like shown above) after 1.5 yrs so I paid 5K to have it replaced but the same thing happened after another 1.5 yrs...this time I sold the damn thing.


So it's like a common thing for u for 3 years.

It is a weakest site of the laptop.It is the laptop's fan space.It was made cheaply by the Company.It will break if i drop it.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Did you drop the laptop?
> 
> base enclosure wont break otherwise.
> I also see a lot of scratches on the side of the screen near the damaged area.
> ...



Not even once...the scratches/nicks you see are probably from once or twice when I bumped my laptop against the doow while carrying it....HP's build quality sucks...even in their 80k laptops.Its all cheap plastic, they should use aluminium like dell


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 5, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Not even once...the scratches/nicks you see are probably from once or twice when I bumped my laptop against the doow while carrying it....HP's build quality sucks...even in their 80k laptops.Its all cheap plastic, they should use aluminium like dell


HP use Aluminium
Kindly Prefer to Their Probook and Ultrabook Series.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 5, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Not even once...the scratches/nicks you see are probably from once or twice when I bumped my laptop against the doow while carrying it....HP's build quality sucks...even in their 80k laptops.Its all cheap plastic, they should use aluminium like dell



*sarcasm* 
Yea it sucks when I throw my laptop around like a football and it breaks. I wish they were made up of iron or titanium.


----------



## seamon (Feb 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *sarcasm*
> Yea it sucks when I throw my laptop around like a football and it breaks. I wish they were made up of iron or titanium.



yea wish I had the strength to lift it if it were so.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 17, 2014)

i use HP G6 and my Dad uses a HP Ultrabook.
My 2 year HP G6 runs still looks good as new, apart from the uncleanable dirt in the speaker mesh..grrrr. Dropped it twice from my table. As for internal wear and tear, i shut down my laptop once or twice a month(when i am going out of town) and use my laptop as a torrent machine..basically it never shut down or goes to sleep for several days.

It had overheating issue once, like Laptop used to just go off while playing Crysis 2 (only with Crysis 2 not with other games). gave to HP service center. Thing is i never shut down my laptop and i play for 5-6 hours nonstop before my roommate takes over and plays Dota2 whole night while i sleep....
 I didnt have any warranty or documents. They noted the number pasted on the base, and asked me to claim it tomorrow. Next day it was as good as new, all for free  

Never had problems with HP product apart from overheating due to overuse....and i have never known anyone personally who had serious issues with HP. In fact HP has a monopoly in my city (Aizawl)


----------

